# I need some help please....



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I wasn't ready to post this before...but now I am ready, so please read this very important post.

My husband's cousin was killed on November 2, 2010 at approximately 5:45 in the evening here in Paradise Valley, Arizona. He was an amazing plastic surgeon for over 30 years and was well known here. He was a father of two grown children, one who just got married at his house last Saturday night. It was bittersweet. He was about to be a grandfather. He was married to a wonderful gal, his second marriage of 12 years. They had an incredible life together and they were the ideal couple, so in love and one another's best friend. Everyone always commented on how happy they always looked together. They never did anything apart..even grocery shopping. The exercised together and kept each other fit and healthy so they can enjoy old age together. He was 62 at the time of his death.

On Nov. 2nd. he went walking in his area. He lived on Camelback Mtn. He's done this walk a million times. But that fatal night, he was walking back toward his home, nearly a half mile from his house when a car struck him after coliding with another car. His dear,sweet wife was coming home from work when she saw the accident and was diverted around it to her house. It was when she walked into the house that she got that sense...that eery feeling something was wrong. She got back in her car and drove down to the incident where she saw her beautiful husband lying in the street, policemen all standing around. They took him by ambulance, but he never made it to the hosipital. A young man, 25, was responsible for this horrible tragedy. 

It's been over a month and his wife is having a terrible time. She's in a big house all by herself.

This is where I need your help. She is looking for a dog. She doesn't want a small dog, more medium sized. She asked me about the King Charles Spaniel. I told her I would help her find the perfect dog. Does anyone know of a good breeder of King Charles Spaniels, or a good breeder of a medium sized dog that doesn't shed? She wants one for companionship ofcourse, but also one that would alert her of anything, being alone in a house on a mountain with all glass in the front is scary being by yourself. 

I know I can count on you to help me with this. Thank you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG how tragic. My friend lost her husband to an aneurysm,he was ther,then gone just like that.I have a friend who has Cavaleirs and cockers, I'll email her. I know she got a couple of hers out of the US though.

When I had my accident,workes comin gon on shift told him there was a huge accident and a semi was blocking the road so only the ambulance could get in...traffic leaving had to divert out the back drive of the factory to go home. workers saw him go that way.
The state patrol came in to look for him and caught up w/ him and told him it was me. If he'd gone that way,he might have realized it was me,even thought the car was almost unrecognizable.

You just never know do you?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I suggest that beside King Cavs you look into Bichons and Miniature Poodles, and Havanese. All are medium sized and don't shed. I don't know of any breeders, just wanted to give you some input. I wish you the best. My sympathies are with her, you and the family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I second the Havanese, I have a good friend who's adopted two of them and they're just the sweetest! I think the boy is 8lbs at full size so he's smaller than most Havanese I've seen but I know they can grow larger at their adult size. Boy, I wish I knew more and could help, I got tears in my eyes reading about the loss in your family


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Im so so sorry thats just terrile. I dont have any advice . I was thinking maybe a lab?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrible tragedy.

I agree with the others about a Havanese. I love the Cavaliers, but the breed is plagued with health issues, especially mitral valve disease.

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club - USA - Heart Information


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I third Havanese... Gracie is 1/2 Havanese and she has the best temperament ever - so sweet and mellow

I would recommend Petfinder.com... http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=&pet_breed=havense&location=arizona&distance=0

Your post gave me chills, I am so very very sorry for your cousin's wife - what a shocker - esp seeing it    Sending her love....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cavilers are having some neurological issues surfacing as well---might want to investigate other breeds.
So sorry for your cousin----no words convey the kind of grief she is facing.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no, that is so terrible. I am so sorry...  I do hope she can find a dog to help ease the pain. Just like Paula's post...you just never know when your last breath will be. :crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was in tears reading your post. How very sad. It just takes a minute for something like that to have lifelong repercussions. :smcry:
I would say Havanese too. My neighbor has one and she's very lovable, sociable, smart and sturdy. It would be great if she could get a rescue -- kind of makes me think that having her DH's life taken, she could now give life back to another living being. But is she wants to go the breeder route, make sure she checks out who she gets it from since my neighbor insisted on a breeder who was a BYB (despite all my educating her) and the dog has a really bad underbite. I think she realizes now what I was saying. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about such a tragic death. My parents used to have a Cavalier King Charles and she was very,very sweet- but she shed a ton!! If she wants a non shedding breed I wouldn't recommend a Cavalier.

I own a Havanese and would HIGHLY recommend this breed. They are so very loving and devoted to their owner-yet playful and fun. I recommended one to my Mom also and she is smitten with the breed,too.She is now totally devoted to Brandy!! I am very active in the Havanese community and know many good breeders if you are interested. Just PM me if you want more info. One breeder in Utah I know has just had a litter and she has emailed me pictures (I think they are about 2 weeks old now and are adorable), but they won't be ready to go for a little while. There was a great breeder in Arizona who just moved to Florida,but I'm sure there are others,too.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this  
My condolences to you and your family. 
I hope she will find a lovely companion to help her heal. Besides getting a dog, has she considered moving into a smaller place or to a more populated area? Just thought she might appreciate a change of scenery.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a terrible tragedy. I am so, so sorry for your family's loss. 

I agree with Eileen on the Petfinder suggestion. Regarding dog breeds, I think the suggestions thus far have been great. I was going to suggest cocker spaniels too but they do shed.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Like Maltese the Havanese also have a breed rescue: http://havaneserescue.com/ 

Sorry for your friends tragic loss.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a tragical story  how terribly sad.

I also think the Bichon or Havanese a good choice for a non shedder. Maybe the Coton too. I think the King Charles sheds doesn't it? along with the other issues.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss in your family, it certainly reminds you how life can change in an instant. As far as a breeder suggestion, I don't have one for you. But, my brother has 2 KCC and all I can say is that they do shed! His female sheds much more than the male but he is one year younger. If she needs a non-shedding or minimal shedding I might suggest a bichon. They can be about 20 pounds and they are minimal to non-shedders.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I'm so very sorry to hear about this. What a tragedy. My heart goes out to the family and know exactly where the accident happened.

As far as dogs go, I know tons of show breeders in the Phoenix area. Is she certain that wants a King Charles? What about a Lhasa or a Shih Tzu or even a Tibetan Terrier?

Let me know and I'll pm you with names and numbers. 

Prayers for the entire family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Diane I think I read about this in the newspaper. So sad. 



> This is where I need your help. She is looking for a dog. *She doesn't want a small dog, more medium sized.* She asked me about the King Charles Spaniel. I told her I would help her find the perfect dog. Does anyone know of a good breeder of King Charles Spaniels, or a good breeder of a medium sized dog that doesn't shed? She wants one for companionship ofcourse, but also one that would alert her of anything, being alone in a house on a mountain with all glass in the front is scary being by yourself.


It depends what she wants the dog for. If it is only to alert her it really does not depend on the size. A small one can alert as much as a medium sized one or even a big one. [my niece had a bigger one who did not sound an alarm when some one came in the kitchen and stole her purse, she was up stairs with the dog]. All big dogs are shedding and she would have to be able to control the dog and give him enough exercise and that is not an easy task if the dog weighs 80 or more pounds. You need to make a list of the non shedding dogs, go from there and read about the temperament of each of them. Even so, it's not a sure thing. Our late lhasa was a good watch dog. The only time he barked was when there was something wrong. Alex barks at anything strange outside, tho if you pay attention you can make the difference if he is barking at somebody passing (or birds) or somebody coming to the door. My daughter shi tzu was like my lhasa, only barked for a reason. You have the choice between a lot of no shedding dogs : havanese, lhasa, shi tzu, poodles, bichon, maltese. If it is only for *alert*, I would not look only at the size. You know small dogs can be as feisty as big dogs if not more sometimes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber doesn't shed really bad ,not much at all since I keep her clipped on top and brush out the legs a couple times per week. My step son's german shepherd mix sheds tons! Our dalmatian did too!
I'd say bichon too or havanese.
My friend got her Cav outside the US due to the line breeding and health issues.

Presonally I would look into pet finder,it's a good deed and a home for a fluff of her choice...a fluff of any breed.

It's not about the money one can afford to spend on a dog but how far that money can go to help many dogs...


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

If she's looking for a bigger dog, maybe a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier?








They're about 40 pounds or so. They don't really shed either.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is such a tragic story and really sad. I feel so bad for his wife and family. Pease know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. 
I really don't know that much about the Havanese but I did know someone in Naples with one and that was a lovely dog with a very loving personality. I love the way they look too. I hope she find the perfect pup.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Has she had dogs before? If not a Bichon might be frustrating. My parents have one and I have him so much he is like my second dog and he is so sweet and happy go lucky but quite stubborn. I don't know much about them, but supposedly that is one of their trademarks as well so she might want to research that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have any dog advise but I'm so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss and I hope you find her a companion dog that will comfort her and keep nice company. I too think the Havanese is a good idea but I am sure any one she finds will give her love.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Lynn. She is not certain she wants a king charles now. She wants a medium sized dog, something with more substance she said. What is a Tibetan Terrier? I'll google it and let her know if it's something she would be interested in. thanks



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- I'm so very sorry to hear about this. What a tragedy. My heart goes out to the family and know exactly where the accident happened.
> 
> As far as dogs go, I know tons of show breeders in the Phoenix area. Is she certain that wants a King Charles? What about a Lhasa or a Shih Tzu or even a Tibetan Terrier?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

No we don't ever know...that is why we have to try to stay positive when things go wrong. They always said I love you every day and meant it. His wife always prays for my son's safety as a law enforcer. I am sorry for your friend. I don't think she knows what she wants yet. she was questioning me about them and wanted to know what I thought. 



michellerobison said:


> OMG how tragic. My friend lost her husband to an aneurysm,he was ther,then gone just like that.I have a friend who has Cavaleirs and cockers, I'll email her. I know she got a couple of hers out of the US though.
> 
> When I had my accident,workes comin gon on shift told him there was a huge accident and a semi was blocking the road so only the ambulance could get in...traffic leaving had to divert out the back drive of the factory to go home. workers saw him go that way.
> The state patrol came in to look for him and caught up w/ him and told him it was me. If he'd gone that way,he might have realized it was me,even thought the car was almost unrecognizable.
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much. I will give her all your suggestions. Thanks for your sympathy too.



Nikki's Mom said:


> I suggest that beside King Cavs you look into Bichons and Miniature Poodles, and Havanese. All are medium sized and don't shed. I don't know of any breeders, just wanted to give you some input. I wish you the best. My sympathies are with her, you and the family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I never knew the Havanese was so popular. Thank you for your help and your sympathy.



majik921 said:


> I second the Havanese, I have a good friend who's adopted two of them and they're just the sweetest! I think the boy is 8lbs at full size so he's smaller than most Havanese I've seen but I know they can grow larger at their adult size. Boy, I wish I knew more and could help, I got tears in my eyes reading about the loss in your family


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you...I don't think she wants to go that big though. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> Im so so sorry thats just terrile. I dont have any advice . I was thinking maybe a lab?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for the information Marj. I don't think she needs that to deal with. I hope she doesn't rush into anything, she's so lonely.



Ladysmom said:


> What a horrible tragedy.
> 
> I agree with the others about a Havanese. I love the Cavaliers, but the breed is plagued with health issues, especially mitral valve disease.
> 
> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club - USA - Heart Information


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree Eileen and thank you so much.



maltlovereileen said:


> I third Havanese... Gracie is 1/2 Havanese and she has the best temperament ever - so sweet and mellow
> 
> I would recommend Petfinder.com... Pet Search Results: Adoptable havense Pets in Phoenix, AZ: Petfinder
> 
> Your post gave me chills, I am so very very sorry for your cousin's wife - what a shocker - esp seeing it    Sending her love....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a friend who has a daughter with one. He is having severe neurological issues. So sad..I don't think there is anything they can do. He is about a year old now.

You are right...there are no words...it's mind boggling...a cruel thing to happen. No one should have to go through it. Please pray for her.



edelweiss said:


> Cavilers are having some neurological issues surfacing as well---might want to investigate other breeds.
> So sorry for your cousin----no words convey the kind of grief she is facing.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Kelly. We all need to think about this story and learn from it. We cannot take a day for granted and cherish our loved ones.



missiek said:


> Oh no, that is so terrible. I am so sorry...  I do hope she can find a dog to help ease the pain. Just like Paula's post...you just never know when your last breath will be. :crying:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Susan. It's a heartwrenching story and I didn't post it sooner because it was too hard to even talk about. I cannot imagine the pain she is facing every day. I agree a rescue would be great. She is a nurse that is working part time during the day three times a week. So she needs a potty trained dog is what I think. Anyway, we'll see, I'm giving her lots of information right now. She's probably confused. :blush:



Snowbody said:


> I was in tears reading your post. How very sad. It just takes a minute for something like that to have lifelong repercussions. :smcry:
> I would say Havanese too. My neighbor has one and she's very lovable, sociable, smart and sturdy. It would be great if she could get a rescue -- kind of makes me think that having her DH's life taken, she could now give life back to another living being. But is she wants to go the breeder route, make sure she checks out who she gets it from since my neighbor insisted on a breeder who was a BYB (despite all my educating her) and the dog has a really bad underbite. I think she realizes now what I was saying. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for your sympathy and for all the info. If she is interested in the breed (I sent her info about the breed) she will let me know. Can you send me a PM with the info and when these pups will be ready? Are they easy to train?



jpupart said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about such a tragic death. My parents used to have a Cavalier King Charles and she was very,very sweet- but she shed a ton!! If she wants a non shedding breed I wouldn't recommend a Cavalier.
> 
> I own a Havanese and would HIGHLY recommend this breed. They are so very loving and devoted to their owner-yet playful and fun. I recommended one to my Mom also and she is smitten with the breed,too.She is now totally devoted to Brandy!! I am very active in the Havanese community and know many good breeders if you are interested. Just PM me if you want more info. One breeder in Utah I know has just had a litter and she has emailed me pictures (I think they are about 2 weeks old now and are adorable), but they won't be ready to go for a little while. There was a great breeder in Arizona who just moved to Florida,but I'm sure there are others,too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sarah, I don't think she is ready to move anywhere. Maybe in time. 
Thanks so much for your condolences. 



yeagerbum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this
> My condolences to you and your family.
> I hope she will find a lovely companion to help her heal. Besides getting a dog, has she considered moving into a smaller place or to a more populated area? Just thought she might appreciate a change of scenery.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

[
Thank you so much.

QUOTE=Bailey&Me;1869975]What a terrible tragedy. I am so, so sorry for your family's loss. 

I agree with Eileen on the Petfinder suggestion. Regarding dog breeds, I think the suggestions thus far have been great. I was going to suggest cocker spaniels too but they do shed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think she would be able to manage shedding. Bichon's are a bit stubborn, but so is my Rocky sometimes. I think she really needs to do her homework and figure out what breed she likes best.



Hunter's Mom said:


> I am very sorry for the loss in your family, it certainly reminds you how life can change in an instant. As far as a breeder suggestion, I don't have one for you. But, my brother has 2 KCC and all I can say is that they do shed! His female sheds much more than the male but he is one year younger. If she needs a non-shedding or minimal shedding I might suggest a bichon. They can be about 20 pounds and they are minimal to non-shedders.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. She will need them.




njdrake said:


> That is such a tragic story and really sad. I feel so bad for his wife and family. Pease know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.
> I really don't know that much about the Havanese but I did know someone in Naples with one and that was a lovely dog with a very loving personality. I love the way they look too. I hope she find the perfect pup.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

No, her husband didn't want animals in the house. So this is her first dog. Yes, I heard they can be tough to potty train too. A friend of mine has one and it took a year to potty train her. 



PreciousPrince said:


> Has she had dogs before? If not a Bichon might be frustrating. My parents have one and I have him so much he is like my second dog and he is so sweet and happy go lucky but quite stubborn. I don't know much about them, but supposedly that is one of their trademarks as well so she might want to research that.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much!



Maglily said:


> I don't have any dog advise but I'm so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. 



malteseboy22 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss and I hope you find her a companion dog that will comfort her and keep nice company. I too think the Havanese is a good idea but I am sure any one she finds will give her love.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Accidents*

This is just horrible and I know the feeling much too well. When we loose a loved one to an accident we have NO time for good byes. No time to adapt. It is very, very heartbreaking. We see a person now and an hr later they are dead! 

I really do not know much about breeds and their sizes but I know for sure that a companion dog will be therapeutic. I find myself caring for my babies just as if they were children. My Malts have been a life saver for both my husband and I.

Please be patient with her. After a loved one's sudden death, the first year is SHOCK and AWE and in my belief no 1 should make decisions or commitments.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

No one should have to experience losing someone like that. I am sorry you know the feeling. I will be forever patient with my sweet friend. Thanks so mcuh.



Maltbabe said:


> This is just horrible and I know the feeling much too well. When we loose a loved one to an accident we have NO time for good byes. No time to adapt. It is very, very heartbreaking. We see a person now and an hr later they are dead!
> 
> I really do not know much about breeds and their sizes but I know for sure that a companion dog will be therapeutic. I find myself caring for my babies just as if they were children. My Malts have been a life saver for both my husband and I.
> 
> Please be patient with her. After a loved one's sudden death, the first year is SHOCK and AWE and in my belief no 1 should make decisions or commitments.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to read about the loss


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

From my learning about the havanese, they are wonderful - so I do suggest it


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Kat. I haven't heard back from her yet...sometimes she doesn't answer the phone or the emails.



Katkoota said:


> From my learning about the havanese, they are wonderful - so I do suggest it


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bichons and Havanese are a related breed. Both are extremely smart and need training right away because of their intelligence.

I had a Bichon for 15 years. I got her as a puppy (from a pet shop, didn't know back then) two months after a very tragic event in my life, and she was just what I needed at that time. For her entire life, she was a sweet companion and a totally awesome dog. I still miss her. I also pet sat a dear friend's Bichon for many years, and he was a very sweet guy too. But without proper training, like any dog, he had some bad habits. Another friend of mine has an awesome Havanese. So I think that if your cousin doesn't want to get a Malt, a Havanese or a Bichon would be just fine, with proper training. Please keep us posted and let us know how she is doing. I will pray for her.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Suzan. I'm sorry for your tragedy as well. 



Nikki's Mom said:


> Bichons and Havanese are a related breed. Both are extremely smart and need training right away because of their intelligence.
> 
> I had a Bichon for 15 years. I got her as a puppy (from a pet shop, didn't know back then) two months after a very tragic event in my life, and she was just what I needed at that time. For her entire life, she was a sweet companion and a totally awesome dog. I still miss her. I also pet sat a dear friend's Bichon for many years, and he was a very sweet guy too. But without proper training, like any dog, he had some bad habits. Another friend of mine has an awesome Havanese. So I think that if your cousin doesn't want to get a Malt, a Havanese or a Bichon would be just fine, with proper training. Please keep us posted and let us know how she is doing. I will pray for her.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thank you so much Suzan. I'm sorry for your tragedy as well.


Thanks. I lost my father, my mother had a debilitating stroke, and I lost a full-term baby boy all in a short period of time back then. My Bichon was a great comfort to me. Dogs are like little comfort angels, and I hope your cousin finds the perfect one to comfort her. IMO, the smaller the dog, the better.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear...that is very tragic. One never knows what life is in store for you. We need to appreciate every day we have on this earth and with our family and friends. Wishing you happiness and peace my friend.



Nikki's Mom said:


> Thanks. I lost my father, my mother had a debilitating stroke, and I lost a full-term baby boy all in a short period of time back then. My Bichon was a great comfort to me. Dogs are like little comfort angels, and I hope your cousin finds the perfect one to comfort her. IMO, the smaller the dog, the better.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dianne,
Have you looked at Margaret's Lily that she is fostering for AMA? She is beautiful, fully potty trained and a bigger malt at about 12 pounds. Margaret says she is very loving, I can imagine she would be such a comfort. Margaret recently posted a pic of her in a Santa suit in the pic subforum.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for your families loss of such a great man.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> Dianne,
> Have you looked at Margaret's Lily that she is fostering for AMA? She is beautiful, fully potty trained and a bigger malt at about 12 pounds. Margaret says she is very loving, I can imagine she would be such a comfort. Margaret recently posted a pic of her in a Santa suit in the pic subforum.


She also is the one that wants to be the ONLY one in the home. This would be a great match! Star was 12# and a perfect small but not tiny size bundle of loving fluff! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How old is she? I will tell her, but I think she has her mind set on a bigger dog. She's looking into going to a shelter to adopt one. She thinks she will like a lab mix. I don't know, maybe she thinks she wants protection from a bigger dog. I kind of backed off a bit because she really doesn't know what she wants and I don't want to influence her. Thank you anyway...she sounds perfect for someone who wants another fluff. We can't afford another one, but I sure wish we could take her.



gopotsgo said:


> Dianne,
> Have you looked at Margaret's Lily that she is fostering for AMA? She is beautiful, fully potty trained and a bigger malt at about 12 pounds. Margaret says she is very loving, I can imagine she would be such a comfort. Margaret recently posted a pic of her in a Santa suit in the pic subforum.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you very much.



Tina said:


> Sorry for your families loss of such a great man.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your & your cousins loss.
You are such a supportive friend, I am sure she is very thankful to have you.

The glass part of her house must add to her anxiety of living alone.
She might consider a security alarm (if she doesn't have one already)
And a video monitor of the premises.

She could have an security company come in and do a walk through to pinpoint any areas of concern.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Jill. She has an alarm and I am pretty sure she does have a video monitor. The part of the security company coming in and pinpointing area of concern, is a great idea. Maybe after 10 years of living in that house, she needs to check to make sure she's got everything covered. Thanks for your input. 



Canada said:


> Dianne, I am so sorry for your & your cousins loss.
> You are such a supportive friend, I am sure she is very thankful to have you.
> 
> The glass part of her house must add to her anxiety of living alone.
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, go with her to the shelter. She will definately find her match. :wub: 
I'm so sorry for such a tragic loss.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Deb....I want to go with her now, but she's not ready to leave the house. She's so distraught. I don't know what to do to help her and I'm afraid there is nothing much anyone can do. She has to go through the process of grieving, it's so very sad.



3Maltmom said:


> Yep, go with her to the shelter. She will definately find her match. :wub:
> I'm so sorry for such a tragic loss.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

James Alex said:


> Just go straight up and talk to him, ask for his number.  Girls are a lot cooler then us guys are when we ask.


Sorry you're such an ass, and came here to spam. BYE!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Sorry you're such an ass, and came here to spam. BYE!!


 
Did Admin zapp him? I don't see it now,I was going to report it.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

A shelter dog - that's wonderful fabulous awesome the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Did Admin zapp him? I don't see it now,I was going to report it.


Yep! Took about 30 seconsa after I reported him.:chili:


----------

